# Topics > Related topics > Events >  IEEE Conference on Norbert Wiener in the 21st Century

## Airicist

Website - 21stcenturywiener.org

youtube.com/21stCenturyWiener

facebook.com/21stCenturyWiener

twitter.com/21centurywiener




> IEEE Norbert Wiener in the 21st Century Conference Series
> This ongoing biannual IEEE sponsored conference series will celebrate the work of Norbert Wiener, while noting his influence on developments and innovation that continue to shape and change our lives. To date the conference has been held in Boston (2014) and Melbourne (2016).


July 22-25, 2021, Chennai, India

July 13-15, 2016, Melbourne, Australia

June 24-26, 2014, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Who is Norbert Wiener

Published on May 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Greg Adamson - Norbert Wiener Conference in 2014 

Published on Dec 18, 2013




> About 21st Century Norbert Wiener - On the 120th anniversary of his birth and 50th anniversary of his death, the IEEE is gathering scientists and engineers from around the world to a conference commemorating his life and work.
> 
> Norbert Wiener in the 21st Century is a program of activities, including the IEEE 2014 Conference on Norbert Wiener in the 21st Century initiated to reintroduce him to a younger generation.
> 
> During his life, Dr. Norbert Wiener influenced mathematics, philosophy, science, technology, ethics, biology, prosthesis, education, manufacturing and many other fields. Cyberspace is named after his multidisciplinary approach, "cybernetics", a transdisciplinary approach for exploring regulatory systems, their structures, constraints, and possibilities. He was an early practitioner of diversity and social inclusion, and an advocate of social responsibility in the development of technology. This conference will look at his ideas and the influence they have today. It is part of a renewed interest in Dr Wiener's work, an interest that is being reflected in research, writing and practice, and in both old and new media.

----------

